# Bester Luft GPU Kühler?



## Wootann (25. Mai 2016)

*Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Hallo zusammen, ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die neue GTX 1080... wenn sie denn dann da is möchte ich sie natürlich auch best möglich nutzen ... also sprich mit 2K Takt betreiben! Und das ganze unter Luftkühlung. ´
In dem Video :

Geforce GTX 1080 Ti: Die GP102-GPU als Gaming-Ableger vermutlich echt

wurde für den Test ein Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV verwendet, meine Frage nun: Welchen Luftkühler würdet ihr vorschlagen, der sowohl eine sehr gute Kühlleistung hat, aber dabei auch so leise wie möglich bleibt?
Ist der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV da schon das Maß der Dinge?? Ich komme von einer sehr hochperformanten Wasserkühlung und bin im Luftbereich nicht sehr bewandert... bitte also um Rat!


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Der Raijintek Morpheus 2 und der Prolimatech MK-26 sind sehr gut.


----------



## Wootann (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Vielen Dank für die flotte Antwort... nun hab ich endlich mal was mit dem ich zu vergleichen beginnen kann


----------



## Tech (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Ich habe letzte Woche den Morpheus II samt Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut auf meine GTX 980 gebaut. Jetzt läuft sie mit knapp 1600 MHz bei maximal 55°C.  Wobei die Conductonaut gegenüber Chillaramic allein circa 10K gebracht hat. 
Muss den Takt noch weiter austesten. Ich war da noch nicht am Ende...
Achte beim Morpheus jedoch darauf, dass du Lüfter mit genügend Druck dazu kaufst. Meine T.B. silence waren zu schwach bzw. mussten zu schnell drehen, was mir wieder zu laut war. Ich habe dann testweise 2 Arctic F12 PWM, die ich noch da hatte, montiert. Die laufen jetzt mit 7V ruhiger und kühlen besser als die Enermax.

Edit: Mit dem Accelero III war ich auch sehr zufrieden. Habe ihn nur leider mit der alten Grafikkarte verkauft weil ich zu faul war 2 Grafikkarten umzubauen..


----------



## thoast3 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Der meiner Meinung nach beste Luftkühler:

Raijintek Morpheus Core Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+
2x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+ evtl den Gelid PWM VGA Adapter, wenn man die Lüfter über die Grafikkarte steuern will.
Wobei der MK-26 und der ACX IV auch sehr gut sind, nur, meiner Meinung nach, weniger gut als der Morpheus


----------



## Wootann (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Ohh, ja das mit der Paste ist auch eine sehr nützliche Info ... Danke ... da hatt ich gar nicht so dran gedacht ... Also nach erstem Überflug der Kühler .. tendiere ich auch zum Morpheus... zumal er in schwarz richtig schick is!!  Adapter ist pflicht, da ich wie gesagt von einer großen und dadurch auch sehr Wartungs intensiven Wakü komme und das eben tunlichst vermeiden will... hab durch mein berufsbegleitendes Studium so gar keine Zeit mehr... da möcht ich das Ding einmal ordentlich reinbasteln, einstellen und dann muss das funzen


----------



## thoast3 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Pass aber bei der Conductonaut auf; diese ist eine Flüssigmetall-Paste.
Sie ist elektrisch leitend, darf also nur auf die GPU drauf. Des weiteren lässt sie sich nicht rückstandslos entfernen.
Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, nimm die Kryonaut, das ist die beste Wärmeleitpaste auf Silikonbasis.

€dit: Den Morpheus 1 hab ich auch mal auf ne GTX 980 im Referenz-Design geschnallt. Da drauf drehen je ein Phobya NB-Eloop 1000 rpm und ein Aerocool Dead Silence mit 7V ihre Runden.
Die Grafikkarte wird im gut belüfteten Phanteks Enthoo Pro nicht mal 60 Grad warm unter Last (Wärmeleitpaste ist die beiligende vom Scythe Ninja 4)


----------



## Wootann (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Jap, da ich ja nicht auf Benchmarks aus bin werd ich wohl eher die Kryonaut  nehmen...  solange alles schön leise ist sind mir 2-3° auf oder ab nicht so wichtig und dafür hab ich keine Kopfschmerzen   nicht mal 60 Grad unter Last klingt doch schon richtig gut, ich denke bei 1000 rpm ist da Geräusch technisch noch nicht viel los bei den Lüftern...


----------



## thoast3 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Das kommt auf die individuelle Wahrnehmung an 
Ich selbst habe sie als hörbar eingestuft, aber alle anderen Leute, die ich gefragt habe, bezeichneten sie als unhörbar.
Na ja, Dead Silence bzw Phobya NB-Eloop (der auf der Grafikkarte verbaute hat ein leicht schleifendes Lager) sind auch nicht ganz so gut wie die Eloops von Noiseblocker.


----------



## Wootann (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Stimmt ... die Wahrnehmung ist immer sehr subjektiv... ich bin eh schon sehr gespannt wie es mir mit der Luftkühlung dann ergehen wird ... ich bin von der Lautstärke her jetzt doch sehr verwöhnt ... ich hatte im PC wirklich alles unter Wasser und der Radi stand knapp 3m von mir weg... es war ein MORA 420 ... da haben die 4 230mm Lüfter die halbe Zeit nicht mal angelaufen....  im Gehäuse selber hat ich keine "nennenswerten" Lüfter mehr... wenn ich jetzt ins neue Luft Gehäuse rein schau seh ich da überall nur Lüfter... ich hab da schon ein wenig bammel vor dem Moment wenn die alle zum ersten mal an gehen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Der MK26 ist leider Schrott, hatte den verbaut aber im Vergleich zum Morpheus verliert der um Längen. 
Ist zwar groß das Ding aber nicht gerade durchdacht (der hintere kleine Teil der genauso viel Abwärme abtransportieren muss wie der große.).
Hol dir den Morpheus oder den Accelero und du bist fein raus, wenn die 1080 180W hat, kommen die genannten Kühler locker damit klar, wenn meine 980Ti schon bei max 65°C bei 1520MHz liegt.


----------



## thoast3 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*



Wootann schrieb:


> Stimmt ... die Wahrnehmung ist immer sehr subjektiv... ich bin eh schon sehr gespannt wie es mir mit der Luftkühlung dann ergehen wird ... ich bin von der Lautstärke her jetzt doch sehr verwöhnt [...] wenn ich jetzt ins neue Luft Gehäuse rein schau seh ich da überall nur Lüfter... ich hab da schon ein wenig bammel vor dem Moment wenn die alle zum ersten mal an gehen



Mit der richtigen Luftkühlung ist die Lautstärke kein Problem 
Als CPU-Kühler könnte man den Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT nehmen und bei Bedarf den Lüfter gegen einen Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B12-PS tauschen...
Als Netzteil ein be Quiet! Straight Power 10 oder Dark Power Pro 11, dank be Quiet! Silent Wings 3 sehr leise...
Und als Gehäuselüfter die Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 bzw HF-14, die sehr effizient und leise sind.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Wäre ebenfalls für den Morpheus.
In Kombi mit den eLoop B12 habe ich ebenfalls sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht 

Noch ne Alternative zur Kryonaut:
Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bummi18 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Accelero Xtreme IV hatte ich selber , habe ihn aber direkt übers Mainbord mit 7v betrieben was für eine übertakteten HD 7970 ausreichend war und die temps bei ca 50 - 60 grad lagen. bei 7 V betrieb ist der Accelero Xtreme IV faktisch nicht hörbar im geschlossenen Gehäuse.
Andere Kühler kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Wootann (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Danke für die zahlreichen Anregungen!  Das mit dem Netzteil hat sich beim mir ohne weiteres zutun erledigt, da ich mein altes Netzteil (Corsair AX1200i) weiterverwende. Ist zwar für das neue Setup bei weitem zuviel, dafür läuft der Lüfter denke isch gar nicht erst an. Den hab ich  beim alten Crossf. Setup schon nicht bemerkt. Vorher hatte ich ein Corsair T600 da hätte ich deutlich mehr Platz gehabt als jetzt, nun bin ich auf ein Corsair Spec Alpha umgestiegen.  Was mich zu meiner nächsten Frage bringt: Da ich nur Platz für einen 230mm Radi hätte, würde es mehr sinn machen die CPU mit einer dieser fertig Waküs zu kühlen, oder doch eher die GPU? 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom alten System:

Gaming PC mit Eyefinity Monitor System Auflösung, € 1,- (9523 Landskron) - willhaben.at

da stand der Radi sogar noch direkt neben dem Sitzplatz und es war flüster leise...


----------



## thoast3 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Bei einer AIO / Kompaktwasserkühlung hast du halt eine Pumpe, die immer läuft, auch im Idle. 
Im Ultra-Silent-Betrieb stört das.
Ansonsten sollte man eine AIO mit einer relativ leisen Pumpe kaufen,  zum Beispiel die Silverstone Tundra TD02-E oder die Corsair H100i v2.


----------



## Körschgen (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Ein guter Luftkühler ist bestimmt leiser...


----------



## Wootann (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Ok , also würde es wenn dann eher sinn machen die CPU mit einer AIO / Kompaktwasserkühlung zu kühlen anstatt der GPU...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Kommt immer drauf an, wie viel Wärme abgeführt werden muss bzw. einfach wie weit du OC'en möchtest. In der Regel sind normale Luftkühlungen allerdings praktischer, da 1. günstig, 2. leistungsfähig, 3. leise und 4. (außer den Lüftern) im Grunde genommen absolut verschleißfrei.
Wenn Wasser, dann schon richtig. Bei den AiOs steckt meist mehr Marketing als praktischer Nutzen (Mehrwert gegenüber LuKü) dahinter.


----------



## Wootann (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Alles klar ... danke für die Info ... ich bin da auch eher ein ganz oder gar nicht Typ  ... dann lass ich das mit dem  " ein bisschen Wasser" dann doch lieber gleich ganz ....


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Ich rate aus eigener Erfahrung zum Morpheus. Hatte den ACX IV auch gehabt, aber der hat
zum ersten die 2,5 cm Backplate und braucht somit zur CPU auch Platz zum zweiten hat
mir die Backplate den CPU Kühler um gut 20°C mit aufgeheizt. Ein großer CPU Kühler 
paßt dann nicht und ein kleinerer schafft es nicht mehr. Verstehe auch beim ACX das 
Prinzip nicht, Lüfter auf der Seite der Platine, wo keine Kühlkörper sind und auf der 
Rückseite der Kühlkörper, der die Rippen quer zum allgemeinen Luftstrom hat und aber durch keinen
eigenen Lüfter Kühlung bekommt.
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*[Erfahrungsbericht] Club3D R9 290X mit dem Arctic-Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV - Segen oder Fluch?*


hier mein Erfahrungsbericht:

Für meine R9 290X gedachte ich das Kühlsystem zu verbessern. Also kaufte ich, der von Arctic-Cooling verwöhnt war, den ACX IV.
Da es mein bereits 4 Kühler von AC war, dachte ich alles wie immer. Doch weit gefehlt.

Ich mache es mal anders als sonst so ein Test gehandhabt wird.
1.FAZIT: Die schlechteste Lösung, die ich je zusätzlich (65.-€) gekauft habe.
Die Temperaturen waren schlechter als beim Referenzmodell, nur das war lauter.

POSITIV: - Verpackung aus Karton
- geringe Lautstärke
- zusätzliche Kartenstabilisation
- ? ? ? ?

NEGATIV: - 1 Slot mehr, somit hat die Karte die Ausmaße von 4 !! Slots
- Wärmeleitpads absolut zu wenig
- das Mainboard darf keine Kühler oder höhere Aufbauten zwischen GPU und CPU haben
- der CPU - Kühler muss einen Mindestabstand von 3,5 cm von der GPU - Platine haben
- die Schutzfolie der Backplate ist zu knapp bemessen
(links und rechts stehen nur 1mm über die Backplate)
- die Backplate verteilt die Hitze, aber nur zusätzlich an die VRam

So, komme ich nun zur Montage. Alles auspacken, sichten und zurechtlegen, noch mit Freude.
Zuerst entfernte ich den Referenzkühler der "Club3D R9 290X"

Dann kam der Accellero dran. Die WLP (40 Stück a 5x5 mm) waren ja noch zusammen in der Folie.
Ich nahm mir die GPU Platine vor und versuchte die Pads auf den entsprechenden VRM und VRam zu verteilen.
Bei der 290 kann man nur von versuchen reden. Die VRM Leiste war ja noch logisch, eine Reihe 5mm Pads
zu verteilen. Dann die VRam. Eine Reihe zu dünn, 2 Reihen zu viel. Glorreiche Idee, eine Reihe mit der
Rasierklinge zerteilen. Mit viel Gefühl alles gerade so abgedeckt.

Als nächstes soll man die (knappe) Schutzfolie zurecht schneiden. Gedacht, getan.....
 immer dran denken die Backplate steht nur 1mm über. Also vorsichtig  aufgelegt und mittels Folienschreiber die auszuschneidenden Felder  markiert. Die Pads sollen ja nachher 
an der Backplate anliegen. Zum schneiden Folie anheben und http://www.computerbase.de/forum/images/smilies/redface.gif( 30% der
Pads klebte an der Folie, der Rest an der Platine. Es ging wieder ans neuverteilen der Pads. 
Folie ausschneiden und neu anpassen. [doubletumbup] Sah gut aus. 
Vorsichtig, sehr vorsichtig, denn wenn die Backplate zu tief vor der
idealen Stelle die Pads berührt, ja was? Natürlich, sie kleben! Durfte 2x den Vorgang 
wiederholen, weil erst zu schnell, dann fehlte 1/10 mm der Folie an der rechten Seite. 
Nun schnell mit den Haltebügeln die Backplate an der Platine befestigen (anheften).

Kühlkörper/Lüfter die Schrauben und Distanzscheiben an die richtige Stelle und Platine mit Backplate
justieren, fixieren, fest schrauben. Nun könnte man, wenn man den richtigen und passenden CPU - Kühler hat,
die GPU in den 1. Slot stecken. Aber ich habe den Thermalright SB-E und der ist 3cm zu groß. Nun werden einige
sagen, nutze doch den anderen PCI - Slot. 1. reicht dann die 3 Slot GPU bis direkt aufs Netzteil und 2. ist der
Kühler zu lang, denn da ist der Festplattenkäfig. [clap]

Also den Arctic-Cooling (war Fan von denen) V8 montieren. Hat ja für Normalbetrieb des 3770k gereicht.

Nun aber .... GPU rein, Haltebügel dran, Kabel dran und spielen........

2 Stunden Battlefield 4, mit "ultra" lagen hinter mir. Unter dem Tisch kamen Hitzewellen und ich
warf einen Blick auf die Temperaturen. [bawling]
Die CPU hatte sage und schreibe 85°C (normal war vorher 65°C max)
Nun zur GPU, die hatte 68°C. Der VRM 1 als max 89°C und VRM 2 hatte als max. 97°C. :l
Übrigens habe ich noch einmal den "über - Mode" probiert.... da waren beide VRM an 110°C dran.
Die Backplate hat ja Kühllamellen, doch leider sinnlos angebracht. Nämlich quer zum Luftstrom des
Gehäuses. So heizte die Backplate dem CPU - Kühler ordentlich ein. So eine heiße Kiste hatte ich noch nie.

Was tun? Backplate geht also schonmal gar nicht. Kühlerchen wie beim ACX 7970 oder ACX III?
Gesagt, getan, leider ohne Arctic-Cooling, denn die Kühlerchen gibt es Europaweit nicht mehr zu kaufen.
Vorbei mit VR 001 bis 004. :-i Aber mein Taschengeld war zu gut bemessen. Ich bestellt den AC Mono,
der hat solche dabei und 22.-€ mußten für den Erfolg drin sein. Leider habe ich die Rechnung ohne den
Wirt gemacht. Kurze Rede, Backplate weg, VRam und VRM reinigen, Kühlerchen drauf, zusammen bauen
und rein damit. Leider sind auch hier noch die Temperaturen gut über 80°C. Und die Wärmeleitpads machten
auch einen labilen Eindruck.

Der Ausgangszustand wurde hergestellt. Backplate UND Kühlerchen, Erfolg? 2 - 3°C niedriger.
Die Backplate kochte weiterhin vor sich hin. ...... Referenz wieder hergestellt. Hier nun die Temperaturen
die GPU 80°C und die VRMs 65°C und 69°C. D Leider aber bei 80% mit entsprechender Geräuschkulisse.

ICH WILL ES ABER LEISER..... >

Nun ist der Raijintek Morpheus im Test: Eiskalter Hitzekiller für R9 290X & Co. - Einführung und Übersicht drin.

Leise [clap] kühl [clap] Lüftergesteuert [clap]
Zum Vergleich: GPU 63°C, VRM 1 63°C, VRM 2 65°C, nach 2 Stunden BF4. 

... und mein Thermalright SB-E tut es auch wieder, leise und kühl......

Nun kann jeder selbst entscheiden, Fluch oder Segen?
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Wootann (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Interessanter Erfahrungsbericht .... Danke! Ich denke es wird der Morpheus werden ... in schickem schwarz


----------



## the_leon (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Statt der Kryonaut würde ich wegen meinen eigenen Erfahrungen zur MasterGel Maker raten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/428364-review-cooler-master-mastergel-maker.html

Den Morpheus würde ich auch dem MK26 vorziehen.


----------



## Schmenki (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Definitiv der Morpheus.
Habe den auch noch auf meiner 980 ti und wenn die 1080 da ist kommt der dort drauf.
Ich habe meine eLoops mit dem Adapterkabel an der Karte direkt angeschlossen.
Die Karte läuft bei 1500MHz und max 60-61°


----------



## Wootann (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

So nun is ein Paket vom ckönig an mich unterwegs die 1080 kommt.... ich bin schon gespannt wie die Karte mit dem normalen kühler so tut.... ich werde sie erstmal stock gründlich testen.....danach kommt dann ein Morpheus drauf  ... freu mich wie ein  Schnitzel


----------



## Wootann (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

uiuiui da ist heute aber interessante post gekommen.....


----------



## Wootann (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

So, die Karte ist endlich da.... leider hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit sie ausführlich zu testen ... kommt aber noch    drinnen ist sie auf jedenfall schon mal ^^ 

PS: wie man sieht, hab ich mich doch noch zu einem Corsair CPU Kühler hinreißen lassen


----------



## hanrot (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Schick! Aber nicht, dass das Netzteil von der Stromhungrigen GPU vollkommen überfordert wird 
Ich bin definitiv auf deine ersten Ergebnisse im Vergleich zu den anderen Lösungen gespannt!


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Oha, das Netzteil ist aber knapp dimensioniert 
Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Hardware


----------



## Wootann (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bester Luft GPU Kühler?*

Haha jaaa ich hoffe das Netzteil bekommt die Sache gestemmt  ... ne Spaß bei Seite, das ist einfach noch ein "Erbstück" aus meinem vorherigen Rechner. Da ich es ja schön leise haben will, passt das ganz gut ... das AX kam beim ersten Kurztest nicht über 40° und somit läuft auch der Lüfter nicht an.. flüster leise genau so soll das  ... ich hoffe ich kann bald mit den Tests beginnen, hab nur gerade Prüfungszeit an der Uni ...


----------

